# Snowbird



## Trickology (Jan 24, 2012)

Going to snowbird march 9-12, we have a condo right on the mountain and was wonder if we should do all 4 days there or is it worth it to check out another spot the last day? We are flying out red eye back to NY that night. Im sure either way its going to be blast just wanted some insight from people.


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

It would depend on snow.Brighton and Solitude are not far from Snowbird. Worth a shot if Snowbird is tracked out.


----------



## NZRide (Oct 2, 2013)

Snowbird was the least favourite of our mountains in Utah, I would definitely do a day at Solitude and Brighton at least. Bus goes through there in the morning you will be able to jump on or hitch a ride, both are close by.
Brighton definitely if you like some park action and/or tree runs, snowbird was a joke for a park and pretty wide open.
Saying that, Snowbird looked like it would be the pick after some fresh pow, if your into off trail and rugged riding, but on average snow there is a lot of side mountain riding and traverses on the groomed runs which get boring pretty quick. the back side doesn't offer much in terms of runs, but does get sun in the morning.
Not to put a dampner on your holiday, you should have heaps of fun, but if you can change, personally I would stay at Canyons or Park city and you could access both of those, which both have killer parks, and fun long runs (Canyons on a pow day). They are the pick of Utah I think. Also you will have access to shops, bars and dining their. Snowbird is pretty isolated.


----------



## vajohn (Jan 12, 2014)

You could do all three. Solitude and Brighton are right next to each other and they now offer a Sol-Bright pass. I was wondering why they didn't just have a combined pass when I've been there before. You can now ride it as one big resort. There are trails to get back and forth. I would do at least 2 days on a Sol-Bright pass if I were you. Snowbird is also my least favorite out of the three.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Nonsense. Snowbird is a blast! It can get crowded, but if you like to explore and get off-trail, there is some awesome terrain to get to. Bright and Solitude are nice, yes, especially if it hasn't snowed for 4 or 5 days. However, if you have a decent snowfall while you are there, go with Snowbird. 

The party is better at Park City and Canyons, but the riding and snowfall is much better where you'll be at.


----------



## vajohn (Jan 12, 2014)

Or do 1 day at Brighton and 1 day at Solitude. You can also buy a 'super pass' to save some money and you can take the bus over Solitude and Brighton for free as well. I think you'd be robbing yourself if you don't head over to the other resorts. I'd be bored as hell at Snowbird after a couple days, there are so many other options within close proximity.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

No Doubt! With 4 days, do spread yourself across the three mountains.


----------



## BoardChitless (Mar 11, 2013)

neednsnow said:


> Nonsense. Snowbird is a blast! It can get crowded, but if you like to explore and get off-trail, there is some awesome terrain to get to. Bright and Solitude are nice, yes, especially if it hasn't snowed for 4 or 5 days. However, if you have a decent snowfall while you are there, go with Snowbird.
> 
> The party is better at Park City and Canyons, but the riding and snowfall is much better where you'll be at.


Totally agree.

This is what I found in my trip in early April of 2012... had an AM Squall come out of nowhere from a strong NW blow formed by the mighty Great Salt Lake bringing close to a foot of pow in Snowbird and just slush to Park City and a few inches to the Canyons which are pretty much next to Park City. Reason being why Park City closes their ski season about a month or more earlier in the season, but that is the nightlife out of all those. Brighton is less crowds, but nothing beats the beauty of SnowBird on a BlueBird day in Utah with some fresh trax. Go to the backside... think it's the Mineral Basin area, I forget tho.


----------



## vajohn (Jan 12, 2014)

Those three resorts also have much more terrain open early season as well. First time I went out there was in last week of November into December, and they got around 4.5 feet over a couple days. All lake effect, just a few inches down in the valley. It was almost too much powder. 

Maybe something will happen with this:
Alta Sued Over Snowboard Ban | First Tracks!! Online Ski Magazine

That would be pretty sweet if they lift the ban at Alta.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm surprised by all the Snowbird negativity... Snowbird is one of my favorite mountains ever. Yes it does have some traversing on the groomers but like has been mentioned there is so much terrain that if you're willing to do a little exploring you can find some cool features. The mineral basin area is by far my favorite section.

Solitude is also great because it's name describes the mountain perfectly. Even on a busy day you can find areas where you're all alone. It's very serene and allows you to soak in the fact you're at this amazing mountain.

My only experience at Brighton was very early season a couple of years ago so most of the mountain wasn't open yet and I didn't really get to experience too much terrain.

I'll be out there from 2/27 to 3/4 with a big group but we're doing mostly Canyons and Park City this trip assuming the snow is solid otherwise to the Cottonwoods we go!


----------



## Trickology (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice will definitely hit all 3 mountains. I would say 90% of our riding will be exploring and in the trees and looking for any thing changeling, All of us have been riding at least 10-15 years. It dose look like snowbird is a little isolated so Are there any local spots that are not too far to get an ipa and a good burger?


----------



## vajohn (Jan 12, 2014)

Not sure where to get a good beer up there, but I would like to know also for next time. I can't stand the 3.2 beer. You can buy non 3.2 beer only at liquor stores, but I'm pretty sure all draft beer in Utah has to be 3.2. Some bars that are able to sell liquor can serve you normal bottled beers, so make sure you ask what they're serving before you waste your money on watered down beer.


----------



## Trickology (Jan 24, 2012)

vajohn said:


> Not sure where to get a good beer up there, but I would like to know also for next time. I can't stand the 3.2 beer. You can buy non 3.2 beer only at liquor stores, but I'm pretty sure all draft beer in Utah has to be 3.2. Some bars that are able to sell liquor can serve you normal bottled beers, so make sure you ask what they're serving before you waste your money on watered down beer.


first I am hearing of this what a shit law that is(who comes up with this non sense)


----------



## vajohn (Jan 12, 2014)

Mormans. 

But really the 3.2 beer is one of my only complaints about Utah. Before I ever went out there, I thought I would have to deal with a bunch of weirdos and douchebags, but everybody was actually pretty normal and I did meet some pretty chill Utah folks out there.


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

vajohn said:


> Mormans.
> 
> Before I ever went out there, I thought I would have to deal with a bunch of weirdos and douchebags, but everybody was actually pretty normal and I did meet some pretty chill Utah folks out there.


HA thats what we thought too.


----------

